# zspoof...



## Anonymous (12 März 2002)

Hi hab mal ne Frage... habe DSL und das programm zspoof aufgerufen. ist die ein Dialer? es bestand der verdacht das viren enthalten sind jedoch sprang Norton Antivirus nicht darauf an... jetzt hab ich angst das es ein Dialer gewesen sein könnte...wäre nett wenn ihr zurück posten könntet


----------



## Heiko (12 März 2002)

Wo hast Du das Programm denn her?
Eine Datei names zspoof.zip wurde mir schonmal als Dialer gemeldet.


----------



## Anonymous (12 März 2002)

http://startrek-ds9.de/zspoof.exe


----------



## Anonymous (12 März 2002)

sollte dies ein Dialer sein, was ich nicht hoffe, hat er dann auch bei DSL erfolg ?


----------



## Heiko (12 März 2002)

Wenn auf Deinem Rechner außer DSL keine weitere Verbindungsmöglichkeit besteht, dann definitiv nein.


----------



## SprMa (12 März 2002)

*zspoof.exe*

Ich habe mir mal die Seite angeschaut. Dort ist außer einer "Hier entsteht eine Internetseite" nichts. Keine Links, nichts im Quellcode. Der direkte Link, den du angegeben hat, funktioniert.
Die Datei ist ein selbsextrahierendes RAR-Archiv, das witzigerweise nicht funktioniert, weil es sich selbst überschreiben würde :roll: .
Wenn man es entpackt ist ein kleines "Programm" drin, daß diese Auswahl bietet: "Ferengi's moviez" und "Ferengi's XXX moviez". Egal was man per "spoof" (was auch immer das in diesem Zusammenhang bedeuten soll) auswählt, wird der IE gestartet und man gelangt zu "proadultsites.com", eine Art Suchmaschine für nacktes Fleisch. Ansonsten macht das Programm soweit ich sehen kann nichts.

Domaindaten: hier


*M*


----------



## Anonymous (12 März 2002)

stimmt man kommt auf sex seiten, das hab ich auch festgestellt... spoof heisst vergaugeln oder sowas...

kann man namen von emailadressen rausbekommen???
würde mich nämlich ma interresieren (insofern ich die mail noch hab)


----------



## Anonymous (16 März 2002)

zspoof ist ein programm, daß über eine recht simple technik den zugang zu geschützten seiten ermöglicht. es aktiviert sozusagen einen umweg, macht also das finden und nutzen von backdoors einfacher. emails kann man damit nicht rausfinden, auch in postfächer kann man sich nicht einloggen, da die über eine andere technik geschützt sind. 

mit dialern hat das nix zu tun. 

gruss


----------



## Anonymous (25 Juli 2002)

"Ein Gast" hat es bestens beschrieben, zspoof ist lediglich ein prog um refferer urls zu "manipulieren"


----------

